# Host Site: shared or dedicated?



## Pentera (Aug 27, 2007)

I like the service so far at Host Gator, so now I have to pick a package. Do I need a semi-dedicated or dedicated server for my e-commerce site, or can I choose one of the less expensive packages where I will be sharing? Advice?


----------



## Diggin (Aug 1, 2007)

chances are you won't need a dedicated server unless your site really takes off. I used to have a server for non commercial things and it could handle a few thousand people at a time.
I have a shared account that has about 30 people on it at a time and no issues whatsoever.

I would suggest starting small, and if need be they will ask/tell you to get an upgrade, but why pay for it if you don't need it.

Good luck with your site.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Pentera said:


> I like the service so far at Host Gator, so now I have to pick a package. Do I need a semi-dedicated or dedicated server for my e-commerce site, or can I choose one of the less expensive packages where I will be sharing? Advice?


I agree, just starting out you can go with a shared host. 

A dedicated server will most likely be overkill.


----------



## OhanaMart (Aug 27, 2007)

I recommend starting out with a mid priced hosting account. Now days the bandwidth and servers can usually handle most things thrown at them. I had one of my sites hit the front page of Digg.com and it slowed down to a crawl but didn't crash the server. Less than $10 a month should handle a new business for a while. That plus Zen-Cart and you are stylin'


----------



## CabrioletCityCo. (Sep 2, 2007)

ohana can u gimme your link to your website?? i really wanna see the zencart integrated with digg's hosting.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

CabrioletCityCo. said:


> ohana can u gimme your link to your website?? i really wanna see the zencart integrated with digg's hosting.


Please contact them off board for a link to their website. Because of our no self promotion rules, members can't post a link to their website in a thread (although they can put it in the profile or in their forum signature).


----------



## OhanaMart (Aug 27, 2007)

CabrioletCityCo. said:


> ohana can u gimme your link to your website?? i really wanna see the zencart integrated with digg's hosting.


Sorry I think you misunderstood my post. I use Zen-Cart on a shared hosting plan. Digg doesn't host. I was giving you an example of one of my shared hosting sites being "Dugg" and it held up to the beating Digg gave it. Basically I was saying that you don't need a dedicated server for most online stores.

If you just want to see a generic Zen-Cart in action you can check the link in my profile.


----------



## CabrioletCityCo. (Sep 2, 2007)

yea thx. lol i realized that once i posted...
and yea ive seen ur site already thx so much! is there a fee involved with zen cart?


----------



## OhanaMart (Aug 27, 2007)

No fee for the Zen-Cart itself you just need somehere to install it and some time to figure it out. There are lots and lots and lots of features!! I haven't even scratched the surface.


----------



## CabrioletCityCo. (Sep 2, 2007)

o really?? thats good. where does the customer put in their CC#? and do you have to integrate that with paypal or how do you accept CC?


----------



## OhanaMart (Aug 27, 2007)

I use the Paypal payment option within the cart. On the payment options control panel you can chose. If I remember correctly you put in your Paypal email and number and it does the rest. It also has Google, checks, money orders, and a lot more. 

I would recommend installing it on a server and messing around with it for a while before you decide on it. I had my friends login and buy stuff using all payment options I selected, plus I created a serveral dummy accounts.


----------

